# Smoked tomato and onion dressing



## fire it up

Not a whole lot of Qview for this one but had to share because of how good it tasted.
So a while back I was watching that show Diners, Drive ins and other places that blonde haired guy goes.
He went to some BBQ joint and they smoked up onions and tomatoes to make a house dressing.
Unable to find a recipe or find that particular episode I just decided to wing it and see what happened.

First I smoked an onion and a tomato for 1 to 1 1/2 hours.  Peeled the skin off of the tomato and most of the first layer of onion.
I would have left the skin on the onion and removed that afterward so I wouldn't lose a whole layer of onion but there was dirt under the first layer so I had to clean it off before smoking.


Tossed in a blender and added 1/2C mayo, a few Tablespoons olive oil, 1/2t sweet paprika, 1/4t garlic powder (would have used smoked garlic cloves but I forgot to make some), a dash of cayenne, and a sprinkle of chipotle rub.



It came out kind of runny due to the juices from the tomato and the olive oil so I added a little more mayo to thicken it up.  After blended it was time to enjoy.


My new favorite salad dressing.  Made Dutch's beef enchiladas the other day and put some dressing on top of one I reheated and it was even good on that.
My brother suggested we should make it with Baconnaise instead of regular mayo, didn't have any baconnaise though.


----------



## grothe

Had ta check out this thread cause the title just sounded good!
Gonna give it a try....thanks for sharin Fire!


----------



## flowercitysmoker

Sounds tasty. I think I'll give it a try the next time I fire up.


----------



## dysartsmoker

going to try this for sure I'm so tired of store bought dressings


Thanks


----------



## wutang

Nice work. 

That same episode made me try something similar a while back.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=71235

You will have to click on pics, it was before I started using photobucket.


----------



## the dude abides

Sounds delicious.  I wonder if you de-seeded the tomato if that might elp wwith your consistency.


----------



## fishawn

Looks & Sounds Awesome. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## morkdach

yep sounds good to me gotta give it a try.
thanks


----------



## heliboydoesbbq

Baconnaise? Pureed breakfast? DO TELL you make it your self or da ya buy it made already? The more bacon products the better! Same channel had a show " My favorite thing to eat with BACON" it kinda ROCKED!


Good lookin dressing... will try to smoke more vegitables.. the girl is getting anxious about "all the meat" I've been eating.. 

CHEER EARS!!


----------



## mballi3011

Sounds really good fire. I'm definatly have to try this one


----------



## rivet

Excellent dressing and recipe! Thanks for sharing....looks tasty.


----------



## fire it up

Oh yes, it is real and you can purchase it.
Made by the same guys who make bacon salt.


http://www.jdfoods.net/products/baconsalt.php


----------



## dysartsmoker

Made some this weekend at the camper the only thing I did different was added fresh dill and basil excellent thanks for the recipe


----------



## simsfmly

wutang said:


> Nice work.
> 
> That same episode made me try something similar a while back.
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=71235
> 
> You will have to click on pics, it was before I started using photobucket.


Saw the same episode, went looking and found this post.  

Then I went to Wutang's post and we're incredibly intrigued (wife and daughter are BIG ranch dressing lovers).

Smoking tomorrow, will let you know what we come up with.


----------



## simsfmly

Had a smoke that we were going to do for smoked meat loaf and smoked Mac N Cheese.  Also, since two of the recipes called for bacon, did some egg and bacon sammies on the grill.  You can see those threads by clicking the links.

Took a couple of your ideas and merged them for the recipe.

First, we cut some slits in the foil pan.













IMG_5127.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Next, we added four vine ripened tomatoes and one Vidalia onion.













IMG_5128.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Put them in our DG smoker with the meat loaf at about 240 and a mixture of briquettes and cherry wood chunks.













IMG_5149.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Let them go for about an hour and 45 minutes then pulled them.  Had a great texture and just a little bit of smoky aroma.













IMG_9867.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






When they were still pretty warm, we peeled a layer off.













IMG_5167.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Put them in a blender (OK, it's a smoothie maker.  Don't judge) and pureed them.













IMG_5168.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Then poured it into a mixing bowl.  

Added about ½ cup sour cream













IMG_5169.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Added about a ½ cup Mayo













IMG_5170.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Stirred that all together













IMG_5171.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Added whole packet of dry ranch dip mix













IMG_5172.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Then back to the blender as a storage container and into the fridge till tonight's dinner.













IMG_5174.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






This yielded about 32 ounces of dressing.  Will post later tonight and let you know the results.


----------



## browneyesvictim

That looks interesting...

Seems you sacrifice some smoke you gained from peeling the layers. I think I will do this like do for tomato sauce and sundried/smoked tomatoes- Blanch 30 seconds in boiling water then plunge into an ice bath to peel the skin. Cut in half crossways, then gently squeeze out most of the seeds and excess water. Cut into quarters if desired. Then put into pan, or why put into a pan at all?


----------



## simsfmly

Was going on two things.  1) the episode on Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives (or something like that), the restaurant that did this peeled the layers.  2)  the Mrs. said "not too smoky".


----------

